# 2013 Camelbak MULE NV vs 2013 Osprey Raptor 14



## gundam (Jul 17, 2009)

I am trying to decide between a 2013 Camelbak MULE NV and a 2013 Osprey Raptor 14. I like the zipper on the hipbelt pockets and the two side pockets on the Raptor. But I prefer the MULE's rain cover over the Raptor's tool pouch. I also like the MULE's D-Fit suspension. I guess I will have to try them both out at a store too see how they fit me before I pull the trigger.

Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a good article on both. Mountain Mileage: Hydration Pack Battle - Camelbak Mule vs. Osprey Raptor 14

Hope this helps. P.S. I have an older Mule and I bought the newer Osprey. Love it!

Update: the newest Raptor has zippers on the hip pockets. Now you won't lose whatever you put in there-car keys!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

if you have a chance to try both on (with water in them) I doubt you'll ever buy another camelbak product again. 

It's like the difference in comfort of carrying 30# in a school book bag vs a real backpacking pack. Yes, Osprey is that much better.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

+1 Osprey takes hydration packs to a whole new level.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the Raptor 10 and posted some thoughts a few threads down. Take a look if you get a chance. I love it!


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*My .02: Osprey!*

I've had several Camelbaks: Mule, HAWG NV and the Charge LR. All are, or were, 2010-11 models. I still have the Charge LR, which is an ultralight pack for short rides with the reservoir in the belt (hence "Lumbar Reservoir).

I also have had an Osprey Manta, which I really liked and still have an Osprey Stratos 36, which is a GREAT day-hiking pack and will even work OK on a bike. I think the new Osprey Raptor 10 would be my choice. I just think that Osprey's overall design and quality are superior. And the new 2013 Raptor's with the tool belt will be my next bike pack. My .02!


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

*Review of Osprey Raptor 14*

This might be helpful in making your decision.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-compone...-larger-prizes-too-783851-2.html#post10248799


----------



## gundam (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I have decided on the Raptor 14.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Good choice. I think you'll be very happy.


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

HouseNotes said:


> Here's a good article on both. Mountain Mileage: Hydration Pack Battle - Camelbak Mule vs. Osprey Raptor 14
> 
> Hope this helps. P.S. I have an older Mule and I bought the newer Osprey. Love it!
> 
> Update: the newest Raptor has zippers on the hip pockets. Now you won't lose whatever you put in there-car keys!


The 2013 Raptor 14 is much different than the one in that review. I bought the version in the review, but I had some problems with the shoulder straps fraying so I sent my pack in for repair, but Osprey said they couldn't fix the straps, so they sent me a new Raptor 14 (thanks Osprey!).

I don't recognize the new pack, and I'm not sure I like the new configuration. For instance, the old one had a pocket with a zipper across the top for holding keys, a wallet, and other items with several stretchy organizers. Now that pocket has a side zip, and it is really difficult to use the organizers because the openings for the organizers face upward, and the organizers are too close to the top of the pocket, so I don't think I will be able to use the organizers.

The new version also loses the side stretch pockets(even though the Osprey website claims they are there), which were great for securely holding two large water bottles on long desert rides.

The new version has a big open pocket, which Osprey calls a "shove-it pocket", for which I have no explanation. I've seen that feature on other packs, but it only seems good for holding things you want to lose. It's possible you could use the shove-it pocket to hold a second bladder for long desert rides.

The new Raptor 14 has a new, separate tool pocket. If you've ever seen a large pack for backpacking, it usually has a zippered compartment at the bottom of the pack for a sleeping bag. The Raptor 14 uses a similar configuration for the tool pocket, and when you unzip the tool pocket there is a burrito like pouch that unrolls for your tools.

The new version adds zippers to the hip pockets, which is nicer than the slash pockets found on the old version. And the zipper for the reservoir has changed so that it now zips half way down the shoulder strap, covering up the hose.


----------



## gundam (Jul 17, 2009)

Osprey's web site still says that the new Raptor 14 has stretch mesh side pocket. I checked one out at a store. The opening of the shove-it pocket extend all the way to the side. That's what the photo on the Osprey's web site is showing when it refer to the stretch mesh side pocket. Have you tried using those as a side pocket?


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

I just purchased the Camelbak Mule NV 2014:

CamelBak M.U.L.E. NV Hydration Pack (Shamrock) - 100 fl. oz. - 2014 Closeout - REI.com

For about $75 on closeout. is the raptor 10/14 worth it for more? Also, what is the warranty on the camelbak? I think Osprey products cost more in part due to their lifetime warranty.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

asookazian said:


> I just purchased the Camelbak Mule NV 2014:
> 
> CamelBak M.U.L.E. NV Hydration Pack (Shamrock) - 100 fl. oz. - 2014 Closeout - REI.com
> 
> For about $75 on closeout. is the raptor 10/14 worth it for more? Also, what is the warranty on the camelbak? I think Osprey products cost more in part due to their lifetime warranty.


CamelBak has a similar warranty - "we got your back", or something similarly corny.

I just bought the Volt. Checked out the Raptor 14 very closely but landed on the Volt and very happy I did. I have always been a CamelBak guy. No need to change now. The Volt is the best pack I have had yet.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

Can anyone comment how well the osprey keeps your back cool? I see the Mule NV 2014/2015 has those lumbars to help keep your back cooler. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

HouseNotes said:


> +1 Osprey takes hydration packs to a whole new level.


+2, I had my first ride yesterday with an osprey raptor 10 and LOVED it!



Northstar01 said:


> Can anyone comment how well the osprey keeps your back cool? I see the Mule NV 2014/2015 has those lumbars to help keep your back cooler.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


now granted that I have been using a 15 year old camelback blowfish, but I noticed immediately the osprey was much cooler on my back. The airscape system they use for the back was definitely noticeable by me. I also love the way it carries it's weight lower on my back.


----------

